# Yule Creek Put-In



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

We ran Yule on Wednesday and as we were gearing up had a conversation with one of the Bible Camp employees where there have been access issues in the past. Basically they didn't want us putting in on their land because we have to portage an unrunnable waterfall in there. However I talked to him about where I have been putting in and he said it was fine. He was very polite so let's pass the word on about the good put-in. 

The Put-in (hike in point) is not marked. There is a driveway for the bible camp, and a second driveway for a house just downhill. The best put-in is about 100 yards down hill from the resident driveway. There is a small cliff on the up hill side of the road, and 2-3 pine trees on the edge of the stream side of the road. Slide your boats down the bank. From here you walk down to the river angling sligthly upstream. The hike takes about 5 minutes and you will arrive at the first drop, a 9 footer with a cauldron on the river left side. It is best to have a shuttle driver for this run, but it isn't mandatory. 

There have also been issues with the takeout but according to a Glenwood local the guy near the takeout is only there for two weeks out of the year. However, don't attempt to run Yule if you aren't planning on running the bottom four drops. The hike out and across private land isn't worth the effort or the access problems it creates. Use the river right exit for emergency only if possible. 

There are two logs in it now, but we were able to boof over both of them. There aren't good eddies above the logs. 

Yule creek is a run for only a select few. The bottom drops are unforgiving. Don't drop in without knowing what you are getting into. 

On a side note the level was great at medium flow on Wednesday, June 2nd. I ran the clean line on the Wall Check slide and broke my T11 vertebrate. The hike/crawl out sucked. Be careful on this run. The consequences are as big as the drops. Have fun. 

I will be posting a more official run description on Evan Joseph's new website sometime next week.


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*thanks for the report*

Thanks for the info, and the public relations with yule creek!

On a side note that totally sucks to hear baout your back, I hope you have a speedy recovery, and are able to get back to your high level of boating soon!

good luck man

patrick


----------

